# DIRECTV App for Android Tablets v1.1.3: Initial Release Discussion



## Stuart Sweet

It's finally here! DIRECTV has finally released an Android app like its iPad app.

Get it now:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...1bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5kaXJlY3R2Lm5hdmlnYXRvciJd

If that link does not work for you, search for "DIRECTV for Tablets" in Google Play.


----------



## dorfd1

Not showing as compatible with my 9 inch android 4.0.3 ics tablet.


----------



## patchs

Not compatible with my Google Nexus 7. Oh well.


----------



## nn8l

The app works fine, but under NFL teams, the Detroit Lions are called the Denver Lions. I hadn't heard they had moved. Nice app though.


----------



## nn8l

Its not letting me log back in now. It keeps trying to validate me.


----------



## tzphotos.com

How about a version for the phones.


----------



## bhuber

tzphotos.com said:


> How about a version for the phones.


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.directv.dvrscheduler


----------



## dorfd1

What screen size and android version does this app support?


----------



## tzphotos.com

bhuber said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.directv.dvrscheduler


I'm confused... What does the tablet version do that the phone version doesn't? Is it just better formatted to the larger tablet screen?

Thanks,


----------



## Lugnut

Stuart Sweet said:


> It's finally here! DIRECTV has finally released an Android app like its iPad app.
> 
> Get it now:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...1bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5kaXJlY3R2Lm5hdmlnYXRvciJd
> 
> If that link does not work for you, search for "DIRECTV for Tablets" in Google Play.


Hooray! Now to edit my build.prop file and download it on my phone XD


----------



## nn8l

Im using ICS on my 10.2 Asus tf700t and it fine.


----------



## jimcummings

Wonder if I should try the convoluted journey of sideloading this onto my Kindle Fire HD, considering how many are having issues with it.


----------



## Racer88

Not compatible with Nexus 7? 
WTF?!?! :nono2:
That makes about as much sense as fish not being compatible with water:nono2:


----------



## The Merg

nn8l said:


> The app works fine, but under NFL teams, the Detroit Lions are called the Denver Lions. I hadn't heard they had moved. Nice app though.


Gotta see a screen cap of that! That's a good one. :lol:

- Merg


----------



## mrdobolina

jimcummings said:


> Wonder if I should try the convoluted journey of sideloading this onto my Kindle Fire HD, considering how many are having issues with it.


Let us know how that goes. I was wondering the same thing about my Original version Kindle Fire.


----------



## TomK

Ok, who has the APK file?


----------



## p010ne

My Motorola Xoom wifi jelly bean does not get currently watching for either my HR24-200/500?
Quick Tune works just fine!


----------



## kiknwing

Almost everything works on my HP touchpad and kindle fire. Only live streaming and currently watching don't work.


----------



## mrdobolina

kiknwing said:


> Almost everything works on my HP touchpad and kindle fire. Only live streaming and currently watching don't work.


Which Kindle Fire? How did you get it on there?


----------



## kiknwing

mrdobolina said:


> Which Kindle Fire? How did you get it on there?


The original kindle fire and I just grabbed the apk from the touchpad to sideload the app.


----------



## Z28Taxman

p010ne said:


> My Motorola Xoom wifi jelly bean does not get currently watching for either my HR24-200/500?
> Quick Tune works just fine!


 It works on my Xoom and HR20.


----------



## Cyclonecj

No go on my Samsung Galaxy 2


----------



## spartanstew

Searching for "Directv for Tablets" yields nothing when using my JB rooted Nook Tablet


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Installed here on the ASUS Transformer TF101 tablet.


----------



## dorfd1

what would cause the play store to show limited compatibility for this app when we know it is compatible with more devices?


----------



## jimmy_27320

What about the Nexus 7?


----------



## p3pilot

Wow! Doesn't work on the Google Nexus 7. We waited all this time and it doesn't work on one of the most popular devices. Really?


----------



## bobnielsen

My Nook Color running Android 4.1.2 Jellybean can't find it on Google Play.


----------



## HDSC

I have an original Galaxy 10.1 32gig (best-buy) with the Ice Cream Sandwich software on it. I can down load the app, I just can't get it to work. I uninstalled and reloaded to no avail also..

Will we be able to get a compatible with XXXXX Android in the future? It works fine on my wife's Ipad.

Thanks
DM


----------



## TomK

Runs fine on my Nook Tablet running Jellybean 4.2.2, had to sideload it after I got the apk file.


----------



## lwilli201

bobnielsen said:


> My Nook Color running Android 4.1.2 Jellybean can't find it on Google Play.


You could try Amazon App Store. See if you can download from there. It works fine on my Kindle Fire.


----------



## Draconis

Interesting, I'll download it and see how it goes.


----------



## dorfd1

Just got the apk and installed it on my 4 inch galaxy player running ics and it works great. I like it better than the phone app.


----------



## Lazy Senior

I just installed it on a Asus TF-700 tablet running Jellybean. It works without issue. I can not imagine using this on a phone screen, just too busy and too much info. Maybe would be ok on a 7" Tablet.

Overall I am impressed. It controls my HR34 quite well and I love the way the guide is presented and how the "list" of recorded programs is shown. Streaming to the Tablet is not enabled. This app might eliminate my Harmony remote use for the Directv receivers. Good Job Directv and I imagine it is only going to get better.


----------



## dorfd1

Lazy Senior;3192094 said:


> I just installed it on a Asus TF-700 tablet running Jellybean. It works without issue. I can not imagine using this on a phone screen, just too busy and too much info. Maybe would be ok on a 7" Tablet.
> 
> Overall I am impressed. It controls my HR34 quite well and I love the way the guide is presented and how the "list" of recorded programs is shown. Streaming to the Tablet is not enabled. This app might eliminate my Harmony remote use for the Directv receivers. Good Job Directv and I imagine it is only going to get better.


It would work great on 7 inch tablets. Even on 4 inch screens the tablet app is awesome.


----------



## smoelheim

BubblePuppy said:


> From Android Police:
> 
> http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/0...surprisingly-it-doesnt-work-with-the-nexus-7/


Wow is that asinine. 7" tablets are quickly becoming the preferred form factor. I can't believe this works on my ancient Viewsonic GTablet, but not on my Nexus 7.

I assume we'll never have the ability to watch recorded shows via this app? That would be the real coup here... right now I see the app as more of a toy.


----------



## dorfd1

I wonder if adding or changing ro.sf.lcd_density.xdpi and ro.sf.lcd_density.ydpi in build.prop to values of a 10 inch screen would cause the play store to make the app available for download.


----------



## hilmar2k

Doesn't run [correctly] on my HTC DNA. Too bad, as with a 5" 1080p screen it would probably have looked great.


----------



## dorfd1

hilmar2k said:


> Doesn't run [correctly] on my HTC DNA. Too bad, as with a 5" 1080p screen it would probably have looked great.


side load it and it should work. I had to side load it on my 4 inch galaxy player and it works great and is better than the phone app.


----------



## Lazy Senior

smoelheim said:


> Wow is that asinine. 7" tablets are quickly becoming the preferred form factor.
> I see the app as more of a toy.


They are only preferred because the 7" tabs are cheap. I have a Kindle Fire 2 and a Asus 10" Tf-700 and I guarantee the 10" Tablet is much more preferred in my household. 

A toy, yes but a very useful toy.


----------



## hilmar2k

dorfd1 said:


> side load it and it should work. I had to side load it on my 4 inch galaxy player and it works great and is better than the phone app.


Yeah, that's how I got it on there. I said it didn't run correctly, not that it wouldn't install.


----------



## dorfd1

hilmar2k;3192156 said:


> Yeah, that's how I got it on there. I said it didn't run correctly, not that it wouldn't install.


Try lowering the screen dpi to ldpi to enable tablet mode. I lowered my 4 inch galaxy player from 240 dpi to 120 dpi to get tablet apps working.


----------



## hilmar2k

dorfd1 said:


> Try lowering the screen dpi to ldpi to enable tablet mode. I lowered my 4 inch galaxy player from 240 dpi to 120 dpi to get tablet apps working.


That's beyond my pay grade. :lol:


----------



## bobnielsen

lwilli201 said:


> You could try Amazon App Store. See if you can download from there. It works fine on my Kindle Fire.


I tried that and it gave me the phone app, which I already had. I'll see if I can sideload it.


----------



## bobnielsen

TomK said:


> Runs fine on my Nook Tablet running Jellybean 4.2.2, had to sideload it after I got the apk file.


Where did you find the apk? Google Play Store says none of my devices are compatible and won't let me download it.


----------



## hilmar2k

bobnielsen said:


> Where did you find the apk? Google Play Store says none of my devices are compatible and won't let me download it.


http://bit.ly/VPY6SD


----------



## mrdobolina

I've been trying to sideload onto an ORIGINAL Kindle Fire with no success. I believe I found the problem: App is for Android 3.1 and above. According to my Google-ing, the Original Fire has Android 2.3 as its foundation. 

Oh well. Perhaps I'll upgrade to the Samsung Galaxy Note 8.0 if that ever materializes.


----------



## Lazy Senior

hilmar2k said:


> http://bit.ly/VPY6SD


heheh, thanks for a nice link and laugh..:lol:


----------



## hilmar2k

Lazy Senior said:


> heheh, thanks for a nice link and laugh..:lol:


I like to dust that one off every once in a while. Always makes me chuckle.


----------



## dorfd1

BubblePuppy said:


> A word of warning: Be very careful in messing with the dpi settings in your device. Thar be dragons. Set at your own risk.


as long as you do not go below 120 dpi and or have a custom recovery you will be fine.


----------



## wjanowski

After all this wait I can't believe they won't support the Nexus 7.


----------



## rahlquist

Sideloaded works fine on my B&N Nook color which is running rooted with android 4.1.2.

If even this old device with 800mhz cpu can handle the video playback using non official video drivers than just about any Android tablet should be able to handle it other than dpi issues. Maybe with a little more dev they will gain some confidence and do a more general release.


----------



## wjanowski

OK, grabbed the apk from xda-developers and it seems to load OK on my Nexus 7. Dan Patrick Show streaming in crystal clear HD, will have to wait till I get home to check out the other channels. Seems like a great app but an asinine attitude towards 7-inch tablets.


----------



## p010ne

Not certain what I did but I enabled streaming, which works just fine on my Motorola Xoom wifi, and now currently watching works.


----------



## bobnielsen

hilmar2k said:


> http://bit.ly/VPY6SD


Thanks for the link. I sideloaded it and the app appears to work just fine on my Nook Color (CM10/4.1.2).

Is there a way to enable streaming?


----------



## Draconis

BubblePuppy said:


> A word of warning: Be very careful in messing with the dpi settings in your device. Thar be dragons. Set at your own risk.


HEY!


----------



## Lazy Senior

bobnielsen said:


> Is there a way to enable streaming?


yes, I finally figured it out, it is not intuitive. On the Home screen scroll the screen left and you will get the Customize Layout and Content Screen. Hit the plus button for a new screen. On add a module, add the Live TV Streaming module. Go back to the home screen and stream. There are quite a few channels to stream.

update: I just counted 53 channels to stream. This probably varies according to your package. I have the Entertainment package.


----------



## Grydlok

This app is incompatible with all of your devices.
Asus Nexus 7
This item is not compatible with your device.
Samsung GT-P3113
This item is not compatible with your device.
My T4
This item is not compatible with your device


----------



## jimcummings

Works fine on my Kindle Fire Hd 8.2.


----------



## lincolnnellie

The beauty of Android, just sideload it. Turn on unknown sources, download this link and install. Works great on my Nexus 7.

http://d-h.st/WQI


----------



## epifano83

lincolnnellie said:


> The beauty of Android, just sideload it. Turn on unknown sources, download this link and install. Works great on my Nexus 7.
> 
> http://d-h.st/WQI


This app is also working fine and dandy with my Nexus 7 as well.


----------



## bobnielsen

Lazy Senior said:


> yes, I finally figured it out, it is not intuitive. On the Home screen scroll the screen left and you will get the Customize Layout and Content Screen. Hit the plus button for a new screen. On add a module, add the Live TV Streaming module. Go back to the home screen and stream. There are quite a few channels to stream.
> 
> update: I just counted 53 channels to stream. This probably varies according to your package. I have the Entertainment package.


Definitely not intuitive! Thanks.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Having gone through it for about 2-3 minutes...I found it exceptionally intuitive.

It all comes down to taking a short amount of time to go thorugh the setup/configuration options, and then the rest was quite easy to understand.

Then again...I work with mobile apps all the time.


----------



## Draconis

Working fine on my TF201. I'm just sad that the on demand stuff (HBO, Etc.) is missing from it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Draconis said:


> Working fine on my TF201. I'm just sad that the on demand stuff (HBO, Etc.) is missing from it.


Maybe they'll add that in a future update.


----------



## jimmy_27320

epifano83;3192405 said:


> This app is also working fine and dandy with my Nexus 7 as well.


Can a moderator confirm this sideload is safe?


----------



## Lazy Senior

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Maybe they'll add that in a future update.


I doubt they will add HBO streaming. Why do it? HBOGO is already available for DTV subs. HBOGO is already an excellent app.


----------



## Lazy Senior

jimmy_27320 said:


> Can a moderator confirm this sideload is safe?


Sideloads are never 100% safe. You take your chances....


----------



## kymikes

Found an issue with the initial release. After loading the software on a Motorola Xoom, one of the first things I found was that list of receivers was incomplete. I have 6 active boxes (H21-100, H21-200, H25-500, 2 HR21-700 & HR34-700) but the list on the "Select Your Receiver" did not list the HR34. I checked my DirecTV account and all boxes were there. I tried changing Location names of a few receivers and these changes were reflected in the android app. I then selected circle with an arrow head thinking that this would "refresh" the receiver list. Did not seem to do anything. The last receiver listed (5th) was listed in a room (LIVING ROOM) that had a red button (could not access on network) and after selecting this one, I got to a screen with an empty IP address. I put in the IP addr of the HR34 and this refreshed the whole list and I had 6 receivers listed and they all matched the info in my DirecTV acct. Don't know if the circle with the arrowhead is supposed to refresh the list or not but it doesn't appear that it does. I presume that this is the correct forum to report this.

Edit: Sideloaded on Nexus 7 and found a similiar Issue. It initially only showed 4 of my 6 receivers in the Select Receiver button. 2 of them had the red button and after I supplied the IP addr it now showed 5 of the six (the box labeled Office was still missing). What is odd is the DVR missing in the Select Receiver shows up when you get to the list of DVR's to select to record to. It clearly has the DVR in it's table of devices but doesn't show up. FYI.


----------



## Santi360HD

Lazy Senior said:


> Sideloads are never 100% safe. You take your chances....


pfft! you take a *bigger* chance rooting your tablet with whatever flavor O/S you have to try and get google play and whatever else to work..

Places like 3 other sites I visit --> let you at least DL & try the apk files if they work HOORAY if not SO be it..if it weren't for those wonderful sites on my kindle fire HD 7 I'd be denied..just gimme the apk and I'll try it!! heh..it works or it does not..plain & simple..

BING
Google Chrome
Dolphin Browser !! (you kidding? think i'm gonna use Silk? HAH!)
Dropbox
FireFox : Mozilla
Google Search
Google Calendar
Google Maps (yes it works via Wi fi, just not turn by turn that u need gps for)
Hotmail
Instagram
NOOK
NFL Mobile
NY Times (free version)
Y! Mail
YouTube

all of these shouldn't exist on a Kindle !!

and a couple of top video players not in the Amazon Store either..
as well as some games 

In the short time I've had android, never have I seen an O/S segregate ITSELF on what you can or cannot play..feels like if I order a pizza pie the baker takes away 2 slices and says I cannot have them but I can have the rest of the pie..silly

*and by the way the Direct TV tablet app doesn't work on Kindle Fire HD 7 via 4.0 ICS..non rooted tablet..install of the APK works but it crashes when you launch it*


----------



## Araxen

Works great on my Nexus 10. Is there anyway to get On-Demand stuff to play on it?


----------



## Combat Medic

Is this the nomad app that's been coming soon for over a year?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Combat Medic said:


> Is this the nomad app that's been coming soon for over a year?


No.

It's the DirecTV app, much like the one that comes in other flavors.

The nomad Android app is coming soon - before you can recite the names of all the State Capitals and Presidents in alphabetical order.


----------



## Lazy Senior

Santi360HD said:


> pfft! you take a *bigger* chance rooting your tablet with whatever flavor O/S you have to try and get google play and whatever else to work..


Agreed. Rooting and sideloading is not 100% safe. Have you ever thought "perhaps" there is a good reason the DTV APP is not yet available on some Tablets? "Perhaps" DTV has determined there are too many bugs in those tablets . "Perhaps" they do not want to deal with support on those tablets.

I have little doubt that the DTV app will support Tabs like the Nexus 7 and Kindle Fire. The fact that it is not yet available tells me that DTV thinks it is not yet ready for release.......


----------



## Combat Medic

hdtvfan0001 said:


> No.
> 
> It's the DirecTV app, much like the one that comes in other flavors.
> 
> The nomad Android app is coming soon - before you can recite the names of all the State Capitals and Presidents in alphabetical order.


That could be never. 

:lol:


----------



## sean67854

wjanowski said:


> OK, grabbed the apk from xda-developers and it seems to load OK on my Nexus 7. Dan Patrick Show streaming in crystal clear HD, will have to wait till I get home to check out the other channels. Seems like a great app but an asinine attitude towards 7-inch tablets.


Did you have any issues getting your receivers registered? I am unable to get them registered automatically and also unable to enter the IP's manually. I verified that receivers are visible on the network by scanning for them with the DirecTV Remote+ app.


----------



## retromzc

Works fine on the Lenovo Ideapad running Jellybean 4.1


----------



## spartanstew

You cant watch recordings with this can you?


----------



## kymikes

I discussed a problem with this app in an earlier post with the app having a problem finding all the Receivers/DVRs in my network. I have the app running on a Xoom and on a Nexus 7 (side loaded). On both tablets, it was quirky shortly after I loaded the app. On the Xoom, I originally had only 4 devices show but after a bit of tweaking, all 6 boxes did show up. In my tweaking, I had looked at both places that the list of "receivers" show up. During this initial period, I also looked at the receiver list in the older DirecTV (version 2.4.0) app and they were out of sync with each other. Example: In the new app, my HR34 did not show in the 'Select your Receiver' button on front screen but did show in the 'Receiver Control' under the 'gear' icon.

On the Nexus 7 I had a bit more problem. It also initially showed only 4 receivers but there were different ones missing. It would not find the 2 HR21's and when it went to build the Playlist (one of the HR21's was in the list of receivers, one was not at this time), it would only find the recordings on the HR34. The list of receivers under Receiver Control listed an IP address that doesn't exist on any box in the network and was outside of the DHCP range. I checked the active address list in my router and this IP didn't show up there either. The only thing that appeared to do something constructive on my side was after changing location name in the DirecTV account equipment in the DirecTV website, I saw twice that the list had become closer to correct (I tried changing location names to see if this would propagate to the tablets).

After all this tweaking, the list on both tablets is correct and seems to be holding. Since there isn't an Issue thread for this app, this seemed the correct place to record what had happened. Appears to me that app appears to query the boxes in your local network as well as the equipment description from the DirecTV website and something isn't getting tied together first try.

BTW, the six 'receivers' are 2 H21's, 2 HR21's, 1 H25 and 1 HR34.


----------



## jimstick

spartanstew said:


> You cant watch recordings with this can you?


No, you can't.


----------



## spartanstew

How? I sideloaded the app on my wife's Samsung Galaxy Tab 2, and while I could get to the streaming section, I couldn't find where to access the playlist and play something from it (only watch on TV).


----------



## mrdobolina

I don't think this app allows the viewing of DVR recordings on your tablet, spartanstew. This app is the android equivalent of the DirecTV app for iPad and I know you can't play recordings on that. 

For that feature, you need to have a nomad, which does not have a compatible android app yet. That app is supposedly coming soon.


----------



## spartanstew

Thanks, that's what I thought.


----------



## mrdobolina

spartanstew said:


> I sideloaded the app on my wife's Samsung Galaxy Tab 2...


Is the Android app not compatible with the Galaxy Tab 2?? What size is the GT2? That seems crazy that you had to sideload it considering the Galaxy Tabs are considered "premium" android tablets. (Aren't they???)


----------



## Grydlok

mrdobolina said:


> Is the Android app not compatible with the Galaxy Tab 2?? What size is the GT2? That seems crazy that you had to sideload it considering the Galaxy Tabs are considered "premium" android tablets. (Aren't they???)


Nope and it's two GT2, a 10" and a 7". Chances are it was a 7" he had to sideload.


----------



## crkeehn

The tablet app doesn't seem to work if you don't have a connected home. Consequently, I can't even use the app to set recordings. I like the guide but I can't go beyond looking up programs as the app doesn't see either of my receivers.

The phone app is more user friendly for my purposes. I can set recordings for both of my receivers. I can also stream video with DirecTV Everywhere


----------



## Racer88

Installed via the linked file on a Nexus 7 and haven't noticed a single problem so far...

Though I guess it's intended, the remote being in landscape mode is pretty dumb. Would be much better in portrait mode.


----------



## jimstick

You are right. I can't watch recorded shows on my tablet, I can only select them to watch on TV. Sorry!:nono2:


----------



## Holydoc

Lazy Senior said:


> yes, I finally figured it out, it is not intuitive. On the Home screen scroll the screen left and you will get the Customize Layout and Content Screen. Hit the plus button for a new screen. On add a module, add the Live TV Streaming module. Go back to the home screen and stream. There are quite a few channels to stream.
> 
> update: I just counted 53 channels to stream. This probably varies according to your package. I have the Entertainment package.


Thank you so much Senior!

I love, love, love this app! I side-loaded it onto my Kindle HD 8.9 and it works like a dream. It is very cool to be able to use my tablet as a remote, view my dvr lists from any dvr in the house, and set up recordings all in one place. Of course this means I will have to remember to keep my tablet charged! LOL

Here comes the wishlist part... I do hope that Directv will eventually allow us to stream our dvr recordings to the tablet. Now that would be the PERFECT app.


----------



## BAHitman

Holydoc said:


> Here comes the wishlist part... I do hope that Directv will eventually allow us to stream our dvr recordings to the tablet. Now that would be the PERFECT app.


My wife does this with the nomad and her ipad... Android is supposed to be coming soon... can't wait, but it's been over 1 year and I guess soon is more than 1 year...


----------



## racermd

Racer88 said:


> Installed via the linked file on a Nexus 7 and haven't noticed a single problem so far...
> 
> Though I guess it's intended, the remote being in landscape mode is pretty dumb. Would be much better in portrait mode.


I'm another Nexus 7 users that side-loaded. Found another interesting tidbit that isn't quite right.

When selecting a program from the playlist, the buttons at the bottom-right that allow you to delete the program (among other things) are cut off on the left and right.

THIS is probably why only 10" tablets are supported right now. The UI design was probably done for larger format screens only. It certainly isn't the underlying functionality as that's (more or less) consistent across devices thanks to the underlying Android OS.


----------



## dorfd1

racermd said:


> I'm another Nexus 7 users that side-loaded. Found another interesting tidbit that isn't quite right.
> 
> When selecting a program from the playlist, the buttons at the bottom-right that allow you to delete the program (among other things) are cut off on the left and right.
> 
> THIS is probably why only 10" tablets are supported right now. The UI design was probably done for larger format screens only. It certainly isn't the underlying functionality as that's (more or less) consistent across devices thanks to the underlying Android OS.


never had those issues on my 4 inch galaxy player. maybe if you change the nexus 7 dpi to 160 your issue might be fixed.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Working great on my ATT Note2 after a bit of fiddling. Very impressed.


----------



## ke3ju

jimstick said:


> You are right. I can't watch recorded shows on my tablet, I can only select them to watch on TV. Sorry!:nono2:


To me, that makes this app junk.


----------



## installer#1

Maybe


----------



## spartanstew

hdtvfan0001 said:


> This app serves a different purpose than the specific need you identified.
> 
> The nomad clients offer the capabilities you referenced.


To elaborate on "maybe". nomads main purpose is to allow you to take your shows with you (when you travel, etc.), and while you can certainly watch recorded shows via tablet in your own house with nomads, it's not really the main purpose.

It would be nice if the DIRECTV app allowed you to watch recorded shows while on your own home network, for times when you aren't near a TV (occasional project in the garage, when the wife is getting ready in the morning, out on the deck/patio, etc.). Most of these instances don't always lend themselves to preparing in advance and stocking shows on your tablet via Nomad.

So, while the two things may serve different purposes, it would still be very convenient if this app allowed you to watch your recorded shows while at home.

As it is, since most already have a remote (and I already had one on my tablet and phone too), and don't necessarily have issues seeing their playlists and scheduling shows, the app has limited appeal - although cool.

Adding the ability to watch shows (if possible) would give it universal appeal.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

spartanstew said:


> It would be nice if the DIRECTV app allowed you to watch recorded shows while on your own home network, for times when you aren't near a TV (occasional project in the garage, when the wife is getting ready in the morning, out on the deck/patio, etc.). Most of these instances don't always lend themselves to preparing in advance and stocking shows on your tablet via Nomad.
> 
> So, while the two things may serve different purposes, it would still be very convenient if this app allowed you to watch your recorded shows while at home.


No doubt it would be appealing...but it's much more dependent on the bandwidth of Internet speed at an out-of-the-home location than the app itself. Many hotels, airports, and other remote WIFI sites fail miserably with delivering reliable and sufficient speed for streaming.

In contrast, the nomad has no such dependencies in that you can take your recorded content with you and view anywhere/anytime. For that main reason, I prefer it over any streaming-based solution.


----------



## spartanstew

hdtvfan0001 said:


> No doubt it would be appealing...but it's much more dependent on the bandwidth of Internet speed at an out-of-the-home location than the app itself. Many hotels, airports, and other remote WIFI sites fail miserably with delivering reliable and sufficient speed for streaming.
> 
> In contrast, the nomad has no such dependencies in that you can take your recorded content with you and view anywhere/anytime. For that main reason, I prefer it over any streaming-based solution.


I agree, but that wasn't my point.

Allowing the app to stream recorded shows would not be dependent on bandwidth or internet speeds at an out-of-the-home location, because it would be used for doing so IN-HOME.

nomad - watch shows when you travel.
Directv App - watch any show on your tablet when home.

I never suggested the app should replace nomad, it should just be improved - but they'd still be two different things.


----------



## ke3ju

spartanstew said:


> To elaborate on "maybe". nomads main purpose is to allow you to take your shows with you (when you travel, etc.), and while you can certainly watch recorded shows via tablet in your own house with nomads, it's not really the main purpose.
> 
> It would be nice if the DIRECTV app allowed you to watch recorded shows while on your own home network, for times when you aren't near a TV (occasional project in the garage, when the wife is getting ready in the morning, out on the deck/patio, etc.). Most of these instances don't always lend themselves to preparing in advance and stocking shows on your tablet via Nomad.
> 
> So, while the two things may serve different purposes, it would still be very convenient if this app allowed you to watch your recorded shows while at home.
> 
> As it is, since most already have a remote (and I already had one on my tablet and phone too), and don't necessarily have issues seeing their playlists and scheduling shows, the app has limited appeal - although cool.
> 
> Adding the ability to watch shows (if possible) would give it universal appeal.


Exactly...Like DirecTV2PC, but DirecTV2Tablet...it would be perfect...


----------



## miller24

Love this app on my Note 10.1! Sweet!


----------



## TomK

I chose to display two hours on the guide on my 7 inch tablet....and yet the DVR guide on my 46" HDTV can only show 90 minutes? I know we've talked about the guide display before in other threads but that is just silly.


----------



## Vinny*

Is this compatible with the Kindle Fire HD?


----------



## Holydoc

Vinny* said:


> Is this compatible with the Kindle Fire HD?


As stated earlier in this thread, I side-loaded it onto my Kindle Fire HD 8.9 with no problems. Works and looks great!


----------



## Golfman

I went to the Google App Store to get the latest version of DirecTv Android App for Tablets and downloaded what was presented, ver 1.1.3 to my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1. The date on it is 3/7/13.

I've been playing with it for well over a week and cannot get streaming to work. Keep getting technical issues error 5101 although I can stream trailers with no problems.

Called d* tech support and got what I considered to be the run around. Was told there were connection issues and d* was working on them and I should keep trying. Checked the discussion threads on d* web site and found that this problem has been around for a while.

So:

What is the most current ver of the Android app for tablets? Is it 1.1.3 or 2.2.3? If its 2.2.3, how do I get it into my device?

Does the most current ver stream with Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1?

Any info or help will be appreciated.
__________________


----------



## bobnielsen

Golfman said:


> What is the most current ver of the Android app for tablets? Is it 1.1.3 or 2.2.3? If its 2.2.3, how do I get it into my device?
> 
> Does the most current ver stream with Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1?
> 
> Any info or help will be appreciated.
> __________________


1.1.3 is the latest for Android tablets. 2.2.3 is a different app, designed for phones (and available for tablets, as well).

The tablet app does live streaming on my Nook Color running CyanogenMod10 (Android 4.1.2 Jellybean) but it isn't great (resolution and lip sync issues). Other functions work quite well. I had to sideload in order to install it.

I just checked my phone and the version there is 2.4.3 (probably updated since that thread was started).


----------



## marlen

Model #GT-P7510
Android Version: 3.1

Getting the following error message when I try to launch the program:

_"The application DIRECTV (process.com.directv.navigator) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again"_

Then given the option of "Force Close" or "Report".

Any idea as to what is causing this?

Marlen


----------



## Vinny*

lincolnnellie said:


> The beauty of Android, just sideload it. Turn on unknown sources, download this link and install. Works great on my Nexus 7.
> 
> http://d-h.st/WQI


Downloaded this on my kindle fire hd. Open the app, sign in. As soon as I touch the screen after sign in, it says directv has stopped. Cannot get it to work. Any suggestions?


----------



## Holydoc

Vinny* said:


> Downloaded this on my kindle fire hd. Open the app, sign in. As soon as I touch the screen after sign in, it says directv has stopped. Cannot get it to work. Any suggestions?


Which HD do you have? My 8.9 works great.


----------



## Vinny*

Holydoc said:


> Which HD do you have? My 8.9 works great.


7 inch


----------



## Holydoc

Vinny* said:


> 7 inch


Vinny, this is probably the problem. As Bubblepuppy alluded to, your screen resolution is probably not compatible. In layman's terms, the app is probably written for larger screens.


----------



## SPECIES11703

Not compatible with Verizon Samsung Galaxy Tab 2.0 7"


----------



## Jasqid

Sorry folks but I find this app useless on my moto Xoom. I don't want a glorified remote. I want to stream live TV and watch shows from my dvr.

I use my windows phone 8 to set recordings when not at home.

I'm a bit disappointed in this.


----------



## utlimate_ed

Did this ever get fixed to support the Nexus 7? Or has there been any announcement of a fix in the works?


----------



## grog

Side loaded to my Nexus 7 since the day it was released.

At this point it would be hard to live without the application; I use it all the time!

The 'Quick Tune List' is the fastest way to change channels. I don't use the DirecTV remote much if ever at this point.

LiveTV works well but it does re-buffer a tad at home. Does not re-buffer often but it will do so every few minutes. Smooth as butter from a few hot spots I have tried outside of my home. Still the 'LiveTV' is a great option and I use it a good deal as well. Other than the small buffer issue I have no issues of any kind with this application. It is pure heaven! 

Only had to obtain the pkg file and set settings/security option to allow loading of packages from sources other than the play store.

And no--- my Nexus 7 is not rooted!

NOT ROOTED AND NO WORK AROUND'S USED OTHER THAN SIDE LOADING

I have attached a screen shot to show how it looks on my Nexus 7.

Model: Nexus 7 (32G)
OS: Android 4.2.2


----------



## hdtvfan0001

grog said:


> I have attached a screen shot to show how it looks on my Nexus 7.


Very nice!


----------



## Golfman

Has anyone gotten a Samsung GALAXY Tab 2 10.1 model GT-P5113 running Android ver. 4.1.1 to successfully stream anything other than trailers. So far this thing has been a big disappointment.

When I first start it up I get a black GUI with the message "Unfortunately, DIRECTV has stopped" and 2 buttons, one labeled "Report" and the other labeled "OK". Then hit OK and restart the app and it comes up as it should.

When trying to play content I get a connection error with code 5101.


----------



## pdawg17

On my HP Touchpad the app installs fine but I can only access 2 live channels (audience and axs.TV). The rest are greyed out. Any ideas?


----------



## dorfd1

pdawg17 said:


> On my HP Touchpad the app installs fine but I can only access 2 live channels (audience and axs.TV). The rest are greyed out. Any ideas?


are you connected to your home wifi and does your home network have your hd-dvr or genie connected to it?

only on the go channels will be available to stream if the app can not your hd-dvr or genie.


----------



## pdawg17

dorfd1 said:


> are you connected to your home wifi and does your home network have your hd-dvr or genie connected to it?
> 
> only on the go channels will be available to stream if the app can not your hd-dvr or genie.


Yes both boxes are on the network. The weird thing is my iPhone app allows streaming of all channels fine. Its just the touchpad that can't seem to realize I am on the home network.


----------



## Steveknj

grog said:


> Side loaded to my Nexus 7 since the day it was released.
> 
> At this point it would be hard to live without the application; I use it all the time!
> 
> The 'Quick Tune List' is the fastest way to change channels. I don't use the DirecTV remote much if ever at this point.
> 
> LiveTV works well but it does re-buffer a tad at home. Does not re-buffer often but it will do so every few minutes. Smooth as butter from a few hot spots I have tried outside of my home. Still the 'LiveTV' is a great option and I use it a good deal as well. Other than the small buffer issue I have no issues of any kind with this application. It is pure heaven!
> 
> Only had to obtain the pkg file and set settings/security option to allow loading of packages from sources other than the play store.
> 
> And no--- my Nexus 7 is not rooted!
> 
> NOT ROOTED AND NO WORK AROUND'S USED OTHER THAN SIDE LOADING
> 
> I have attached a screen shot to show how it looks on my Nexus 7.
> 
> Model: Nexus 7 (32G)
> OS: Android 4.2.2


Best source for the apk file? I have the N7 and would love to side load. I have the full blown app on my iPad and I love it!! But I would love to have it on my N7 as well.


----------



## mikek

I am running the app on a 7 inch Galaxy Tab2.

I love the app and almost everything works great.

I am having problems getting the recording options to "take".

I have tried to change them but they always revert back to the original setting.

For example I have tried to change the default to "keep until I delete" but it won't stay.

I have also tried to add 30 minutes to a recording but it always reverts back to stop on time.

Any ideas?


----------



## utlimate_ed

Well, thanks to you guys, I was able to side load on to my Nexus 7 and life is good.

What's funny is that it is much much more responsive than on the Ipad.


----------



## Vinny*

Is this ever going to be compatible with the Kindle Fire HD 7 inch display without having to back into it and change resolutions?


----------



## mattbooty

I like the app, but two things that would make it indespensable woud be (as mentioned before) let me stream recorded shows when I'm withibn my home network. I don't have a tv in my bedroom, and often use my tablet there, it would be nice to be able to watch shows I've previously recorded. The live streaming is nice, but i would guess few people savvy enough to use the tablet app warch very little live tv anyways hehe.

The other feature that would be nice woud be managing series passes on it. We can see our recordings and schedule new ones, but would be nice to delete or change the options on existing ones.


----------



## mystic7

It's more like a glorified remote control. I can't believe Time Warner's app lets you watch any channel (except locals) on a tablet, but I can't with the Directv app. Lame.


----------



## Beerstalker

DirecTV lets you stream live versions of any of the channles they have the content rights to do so. 

Last I knew Time Warner let you watch any channel they carried, and they were getting sued over that since they don't specifically have the rights to be streaming some of those channels (they evidently thought if they had the right to broadcast the channel, they could stream it too, and the channels feel otherwise).


----------



## sean67854

grog said:


> Side loaded to my Nexus 7 since the day it was released.
> 
> At this point it would be hard to live without the application; I use it all the time!
> 
> The 'Quick Tune List' is the fastest way to change channels. I don't use the DirecTV remote much if ever at this point.
> 
> LiveTV works well but it does re-buffer a tad at home. Does not re-buffer often but it will do so every few minutes. Smooth as butter from a few hot spots I have tried outside of my home. Still the 'LiveTV' is a great option and I use it a good deal as well. Other than the small buffer issue I have no issues of any kind with this application. It is pure heaven!
> 
> Only had to obtain the pkg file and set settings/security option to allow loading of packages from sources other than the play store.
> 
> And no--- my Nexus 7 is not rooted!
> 
> NOT ROOTED AND NO WORK AROUND'S USED OTHER THAN SIDE LOADING
> 
> I have attached a screen shot to show how it looks on my Nexus 7.
> 
> Model: Nexus 7 (32G)
> OS: Android 4.2.2


Did you have to do anything special to get it to connect to your receivers?


----------



## makaiguy

Acer Iconia 7" tablet. Shown as not compatible, but side loaded and seems too run well.


----------



## Santi360HD

speaking of android apps...the official DBS Talk app in google play store is bricked with the main site's overhaul...i un-installed it yesterday


----------



## coolman302003

Santi360HD said:


> speaking of android apps...the official DBS Talk app in google play store is bricked with the main site's overhaul...i un-installed it yesterday


See this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/203691-new-site-info-thoughts-suggestions/page-23#entry3122270

Also read through post #1 about features/issues being worked on: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/203691-new-site-info-thoughts-suggestions/?p=3121037


----------



## Santi360HD

coolman302003 said:


> See this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/203691-new-site-info-thoughts-suggestions/page-23#entry3122270
> 
> Also read through post #1 about features/issues being worked on: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/203691-new-site-info-thoughts-suggestions/?p=3121037


thats Wonderful !!!! I hope they get the app squared away...it'd really suck if i had to use it in a browser on my phone..


----------



## lotbass

pdawg17 said:


> Yes both boxes are on the network. The weird thing is my iPhone app allows streaming of all channels fine. Its just the touchpad that can't seem to realize I am on the home network.


I have a similar issue with my hp Touchpad running CM 10...

I can only stream 5 channels: AUDIENCE, axs.tv, Sony Movie Channel, SHORTS and bein sport.
Interestingly, they all have the "ON THE GO" logo. 
Many other channels appear in the "Live TV Streaming" panel, but don't have the "ON THE GO" logo, and won't stream.

Makes me think the tablet doesn't believe I am on the same network with my receiver, but I can see what I am watching on my receiver and change channels on it.

The phone app on my same tablet allows me to live stream dozens of channels.
ipad app (on an ipad, of course ) also lets me stream dozens of channels.

In addition, when I do stream one of those 5 channels using the tablet app, the video is squished. On the same channel & program, the aspect ratio is correct via the phone app.

(Also, I have a problem mentioned in another post... the 'buttons' (like "Share") get cropped in some cases.)


----------



## pdawg17

lotbass said:


> I have a similar issue with my hp Touchpad running CM 10...
> 
> I can only stream 5 channels: AUDIENCE, axs.tv, Sony Movie Channel, SHORTS and bein sport.
> Interestingly, they all have the "ON THE GO" logo.
> Many other channels appear in the "Live TV Streaming" panel, but don't have the "ON THE GO" logo, and won't stream.
> 
> Makes me think the tablet doesn't believe I am on the same network with my receiver, but I can see what I am watching on my receiver and change channels on it.
> 
> The phone app on my same tablet allows me to live stream dozens of channels.
> ipad app (on an ipad, of course ) also lets me stream dozens of channels.
> 
> In addition, when I do stream one of those 5 channels using the tablet app, the video is squished. On the same channel & program, the aspect ratio is correct via the phone app.
> 
> (Also, I have a problem mentioned in another post... the 'buttons' (like "Share") get cropped in some cases.)


That is exactly what I see. Bummer. I've tried setting static and dynamic IPs for the DVRs but no change. Must be something within the TP. Even upgraded to a 4.2.2 rom but same.


----------



## Draconis

I'm having an issue trying to enable receiver control. The Android app is not detecting my HR24 and when I enter the IP address manually the validate button never enables itself, so I enter the IP, and all I can do is go back.

I tried force-closing then app, then clearing all data, signing back in, and had the same issue.


----------



## Nofences

I have an Asus TF300T on the same network as my 3 HR20 receivers, the app worked before, but my old SWM-8 recently died and the technician replaced my dish, now I am back up and running on all receivers, but my app no longer works. It will not validate any of my receivers IP addresses. I can ping the receiver from my tablet, verified the receivers are all connected, and able to be controlled by external devices, but still can not connect. Anyone have any idea. My HP Touchpad is able to see all of the receivers and connect to them (though I am having the same problem as others in that I can not watch show on my TP). I have uninstalled the app from my tablet and re-installed from Play store. RBR'ed all of my receivers, Even put one of my receivers in to the DMZ on my router, but I am still unable to connect. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

EDIT: Though the app says it can not locate the receivers, I can select the remote tab at the top and control my downstairs receiver, it will not update the "What's Playing" portion of the app, nor can I schedule a recording to any receiver.

Update: This issue on my system was being caused by the App AdBlockPlus, I disabled it and it is working again. Just so happens I installed it while the DirecTV system was down.


----------



## Draconis

My tablet just downloaded version 1.2.2.

It fixed the issue I was having where I could not manually enter the IP address for the IRD it was not detecting.


----------



## BubblePuppy

For those who need to side-load the app here is a link to the update apk: http://d-h.st/9hd


----------



## pdawg17

Darn. Was hoping the update would fix the problem with my Touchpad where I cannot stream live tv. All channels other than "on the go" channels are still greyed out...


----------



## makaiguy

I'm new to this Android stuff. Do I need to uninstall the old version before side loading the new one?


----------



## dorfd1

I just did another build.prop mod on my 4 inch Galaxy player and android now thinks I have a 10 inch screen even though the screen is 4 inches. this mod allows me to download this app through the play store. I no longer have to side load this app.

my Galaxy player 4.0 has cm10 on it.


edit


if you are using 160 DPI on a 7 inch tablet. try setting qemu.sf.lcd_density=160 in the build.prop.


download a screen info app to check to see if the screen size has changed. if it is at least 10 inches do the clear market data thing and the DirecTV tablet app should become downloadable from the play store. 

for other screen sizes you will have to experiment with different values.


----------



## mikek

I still can't pad recordings that I set up using this app.

Can someone check if you can pad recordings? I see the option, but it never stays after I set it to add 30 minutes.

I am using a 7 inch tab2, so maybe something on the screen is getting cut off?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Tom M

Having trouble with version 1.2.2 on my Galaxy Tab 10.1

App loads fine and can control both of my receivers (HR20 & HR21) but it won't pull the playlist from the HR20 (comes up the an error message of *We were not able to access XXXX*.) The remote control portion works fine so the app obviously can see the DVR and I have access set to "Allow" for all the options. I don't have Whole Home DVR but my understanding is that it's not needed for just simple access - plus it works fine on the HR21. If I go into settings for the app the IP address is correct (naturally since the remote feature works) so I'm currently at a loss as to what's happening.

ETA: I don't have the option to to share the playlist on either device yet it does work on the HR21.


----------



## peds48

I am not sure about the need for WHDVR. but the reason for the playlist is so that you can see your unified list and play it back on the receiver (TV) that is currently selected. If you are wanting to be able to watch your playlist on the tablet, you will need the GenieGo

www.directv.com/nomad


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Tom M

peds48 said:


> I am not sure about the need for WHDVR. but the reason for the playlist is so that you can see your unified list and play it back on the receiver (TV) that is currently selected. If you are wanting to be able to watch your playlist on the tablet, you will need the GenieGo
> 
> www.directv.com/nomad
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


It's more of a curiosity question at this point as I've got a Slingbox 350 I installed a couple of weeks ago for remote TV capability. Hopefully, at some point we'll at least be able to watch stuff on the local network using the basic app so I'd like to get full access working.


----------



## peds48

. Hopefully, at some point we'll at least be able to watch stuff on the local network using the basic app so I'd like to get full access working.


From the way things are going with the GenieGo, it is very unlikely that this is going to happen, at least soon. DirecTV is very focused now on the GenieGo, for both in-house and on the go streaming of the DVR playlist. you can however use Directv2PC to watch your playlist on a compatible PC


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Tom M

peds48 said:


> From the way things are going with the GenieGo, it is very unlikely that this is going to happen, at least soon. DirecTV is very focused now on the GenieGo, for both in-house and on the go streaming of the DVR playlist. you can however use Directv2PC to watch your playlist on a compatible PC
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


In that case I'd just stick with the Slingbox as I need it on a table so I can use it while I work out at home. I've used D2PC in the past and have been less than thrilled with it although it has more or less done the job. However the portability factor is what's needed now, thus, the Slingbox.


----------



## gregchak

Lazy Senior said:


> yes, I finally figured it out, it is not intuitive. On the Home screen scroll the screen left and you will get the Customize Layout and Content Screen. Hit the plus button for a new screen. On add a module, add the Live TV Streaming module. Go back to the home screen and stream. There are quite a few channels to stream.
> 
> update: I just counted 53 channels to stream. This probably varies according to your package. I have the Entertainment package.


Wow! Thanks for the info. I mainly used the phone version for streaming live content. I was at a loss when I saw that live streaming was not there. You would think they would have made the streaming line one of the default panels rather than having to specifically add it. I never would have thought it would work like that. Thanks so much for the help. I guess I'll have to change my app review on play now.


----------



## Santi360HD

Santi360HD said:


> pfft! you take a *bigger* chance rooting your tablet with whatever flavor O/S you have to try and get google play and whatever else to work..
> 
> Places like 3 other sites I visit --> let you at least DL & try the apk files if they work HOORAY if not SO be it..if it weren't for those wonderful sites on my kindle fire HD 7 I'd be denied..just gimme the apk and I'll try it!! heh..it works or it does not..plain & simple..
> 
> BING
> Google Chrome
> Dolphin Browser !! (you kidding? think i'm gonna use Silk? HAH!)
> Dropbox
> FireFox : Mozilla
> Google Search
> Google Calendar
> Google Maps (yes it works via Wi fi, just not turn by turn that u need gps for)
> Hotmail
> Instagram
> NOOK
> NFL Mobile
> NY Times (free version)
> Y! Mail
> YouTube
> 
> all of these shouldn't exist on a Kindle !!
> 
> and a couple of top video players not in the Amazon Store either..
> as well as some games
> 
> In the short time I've had android, never have I seen an O/S segregate ITSELF on what you can or cannot play..feels like if I order a pizza pie the baker takes away 2 slices and says I cannot have them but I can have the rest of the pie..silly
> 
> *and by the way the Direct TV tablet app doesn't work on Kindle Fire HD 7 via 4.0 ICS..non rooted tablet..install of the APK works but it crashes when you launch it*
> 
> ********************************
> 
> *Update..8/6/2013*
> 
> I gave in... I have officially jumped out of the Amazon BOX and have since rooted my Kindle to take full advantage of Google Play store...
> and the app does not work on rooted tablet using 4.0.3 Ice Cream Sandwich ..guess all the love goes to 4.1 Jelly Bean or better


----------



## dorfd1

The app has updated


----------



## tzphotos.com

I'm not sure which tablets this is compatible with... I have a Nexus 7 (2012) and it shows not compatible.


----------



## dorfd1

I'm not sure which tablets this is compatible with... I have a Nexus 7 (2012) and it shows not compatible.


Change your qemu.sf.lcd_density to 160 and clear play store data and then the app will be downloadable.


That is what I did on my galaxy player 4.0.


----------



## tzphotos.com

dorfd1 said:


> Change your qemu.sf.lcd_density to 160 and clear play store data and then the app will be downloadable.
> 
> That is what I did on my galaxy player 4.0.


I'm not sure I want to be changing settings I don't know anything about, to get this app. Does anyone know where you can d/l the apk and side load it?


----------



## dorfd1

tzphotos.com said:


> I'm not sure I want to be changing settings I don't know anything about, to get this app. Does anyone know where you can d/l the apk and side load it?


You don't need to side load it. If your tablet is rooted , setting qemu.sf.lcd_density to 160 in the build.prop will fool the device into thinking it has a 10 inch screen.

Changing the setting is safe.

I did that mod on my 4 inch galaxy player and I can download the app via play store.

Try seeing if the nexus 7 forums at xda developers has a link to the apk.


----------



## bobnielsen

I sideloaded the original version on my Nook Color (CyanogenMod 10.1) and it works fine. The changelog for the new version says it adds Android 4.3, while my tablet has 4.2.2. I tried changing build.prop (the qemu.sf.lcd_density line did not exist so I added it). I rebooted and Play Store still does not display this app. I guess I'll stick with the earlier version unless someone can provide a direct link the the updated app.


----------



## dorfd1

I sideloaded the original version on my Nook Color (CyanogenMod 10.1) and it works fine. The changelog for the new version says it adds Android 4.3, while my tablet has 4.2.2. I tried changing build.prop (the qemu.sf.lcd_density line did not exist so I added it). I rebooted and Play Store still does not display this app. I guess I'll stick with the earlier version unless someone can provide a direct link the the updated app.


Nook color has a lower resolution. Try setting qemu.sf.lcd_density to 100. You also have to clear playstore data and reboot.

Qemu.sf.lcd_density has to be set to a DPI value equal to or higher than a 10.1 inch screen for this mod to work.


----------



## bobnielsen

BubblePuppy said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2181244&page=3 Go to post #29.


Thanks!


----------



## mikek

Can someone set a recording with padding using this app and let me know if it works? I am wondering if something is getting cut off since I am using a 7 inch tablet.

I can set the recording, but I cannot pad it. The option shows up, but it doesn't get set for the recording.

Thanks.


----------



## peds48

mikek said:


> Can someone set a recording with padding using this app and let me know if it works? I am wondering if something is getting cut off since I am using a 7 inch tablet.
> 
> I can set the recording, but I cannot pad it. The option shows up, but it doesn't get set for the recording.
> 
> Thanks.


IIRC, padding only works for HDDVRs via the app


----------



## dualsub2006

I don't know if this app is being discussed in another topic and I'm missing it, but the Android tablet app was updated Thursday. Looks and works great. 7" tablets now supported. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Santi360HD

wow !! better late then never!! I never thought I'd see this app EVER work..
I posted on the topic a few pages back earlier this year..1st time I wasn't rooted then I became rooted.

This Works !!! on Kindle Fire HD 7, with Ice Cream Sandwich (ICS) 4.0.3 via Kindle OS 7.4.6
and no restrictions like some other streaming apps because I'm rooted..

Downloaded it from the Google Play store (had it wish listed still) and it installed without issue. for those of you still left on 7" ICS android tablets…gather around those of you who haven't flocked like sheep to iPad or newer android tablets just because they're new!!!! this is fully functional..


----------



## dualsub2006

I was able to live stream in the app once, now live streaming force closes the app. 

I've cleared data, uninstalled/reinstalled and still force closes as soon as I select watch on Android.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dualsub2006 said:


> I was able to live stream in the app once, now live streaming force closes the app.
> 
> I've cleared data, uninstalled/reinstalled and still force closes as soon as I select watch on Android.


It sound like something is not stable in your setup/configuration.

I have my ASUS Android tablet right next to me streaming just fine as I type this...


----------



## dualsub2006

It sound like something is not stable in your setup/configuration.

I have my ASUS Android tablet right next to me streaming just fine as I type this...
Actually my Nexus 7 is the most stable device I own. Never rooted, only 21 apps installed and the setup is as bone stock as it gets for an activated device. 

It appears to be a KitKat issue.


----------



## dualsub2006

I just got an email back from D*: KitKat isn't yet supported for streaming. Streaming in the phone app on KitKat is affected as well. 

The rest of the app works fine. And it looks great too.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dualsub2006 said:


> Actually my Nexus 7 is the most stable device I own. Never rooted, only 21 apps installed and the setup is as bone stock as it gets for an activated device.
> 
> *It appears to be a KitKat issue.*


That would at least make some sense...since that version of Android is extremely new to most devices.


----------



## MikeW

What is KitKat? I could not stream for the 1 1/2 months I had my Asus. After the last update, it worked. I've had the update for all of 10 days and now the next update breaks it again. Starting a stream forces the app to close.

Also..why does it require an IP validation EVERY time I launch the app? Can't it remember the IP worked last time?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

MikeW said:


> What is KitKat? I could not stream for the 1 1/2 months I had my Asus. After the last update, it worked. I've had the update for all of 10 days and now the next update breaks it again. Starting a stream forces the app to close.
> 
> Also..why does it require an IP validation EVERY time I launch the app? Can't it remember the IP worked last time?


"KitKat" is the next generation of Android operating system following the current mainstream version "Jellybean".

I suspect the IP check is routine for those locations where DHCP assigns them randomly, as opposed to some people using reserved IP addresses for their devices.


----------



## MikeW

I reserved the IP addresses for everything on my network. My DVR is always 192.168.1.71. I am on KitKat v 4.4. Streaming worked after I received the 4.4 update, but stopped after the latest DirecTV update. Wonder why streaming is broken...yet again.

The reviews on the PlayStore are hammering DirecTV again. Why can't they get this right?


----------



## dorfd1

Has anyone tried to stream on demand with the latest app?

Sent from my YP-G1 using Tapatalk 4


----------

